# Where to get heat sealable sample packets?



## aab1 (Nov 27, 2016)

I go through almost 1000 of these packets per month:

http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/bags...alable-white-mylar-foil-mini-pouch-2-0-x-4-75

But SaffireBlue is getting worst and worst, with now 3 week waiting times before your order even ships which is beyond absurd.

Does anyone know of any other retailer that sells these? I don't mind if it's in the US because even shipping from the US isn't anywhere near as long as SB's shipping delays.

Thanks


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 27, 2016)

WSP has them http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/heat-seal-sample-packet-silver-2-x-4.75.aspx.  They're also doing a 35% off Cyber Monday deal for FOs.


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 2, 2016)

http://www.bulkapothecary.com/silver-heat-seal-sample-packet-2-inch-x-4-75-inch/


----------

